# Telekom drosselt DSL: Selbstversuch mit 384 Kbits pro Sekunde im Video - Patch-Download, Diablo 3 und mehr



## MaxFalkenstern (26. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Telekom drosselt DSL: Selbstversuch mit 384 Kbits pro Sekunde im Video - Patch-Download, Diablo 3 und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Telekom drosselt DSL: Selbstversuch mit 384 Kbits pro Sekunde im Video - Patch-Download, Diablo 3 und mehr


----------



## Metko1 (26. April 2013)

Ich hoffe mal durch sowelche aktionen wird der staat schneller an einem Gesetz arbeiten, so wie die SPD es ja zurzeit machen will ( Sicherung der Netzneutralität )


----------



## Schlechtmacher (26. April 2013)

Als jemand der bis vor kurzem selbst mit 384 kb/s surfen musste gebe ich hier mal Entwarnung: Starcraft 2, World of Warcraft, Guild Wars 2 und alle anderen Online-Spiele, die ich bislang gespielt habe sind absolut problemlos und ohne Einschränkung bei dieser Bandbreite spielbar. Einzig bei League of Legends können Hintergrundaktivitäten (das Öffnen von Webseiten oder Abrufen von E-mails) während des Spiels heftige Lags verursachen.

Das Patchen hingegen ist natürlich richtig, richtig eklig. Deshalb der Tip an alle mit Volumentarif: das Volumen nicht gleich am Monatsanfang ausschöpfen. Das Spielen selbst verursacht außerdem weniger Traffic als normales Surfen.


----------



## Nosi11 (26. April 2013)

ich hatte lange nur 384 kb nach einem umzug. mmorpg`s sind normalerweise kein Problem. ich konnte sogar an race07 wettkämpfen teilnehmen, hatte aber auch noch fastpath. bei spielen wie counterstrike, bei denen man evtl. auch noch in TS ist, wird's dann schon knapp.

patchen, internetvideos und alles andere ist ne Katastrophe.

aber darum geht's ja auch nicht. man kann doch nicht hingehen, alles übers Internet machen, und dann extra-kohle dafür verlangen


----------



## Schalkmund (26. April 2013)

Von einem großen Shitstorm gegen die Telekom hab ich bisher noch nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Svatlas (26. April 2013)

Massen MMO´s sind mit dieser Bandbreite unspielbar. Besonders wenn es um große Schlachten geht. Zu Beginn von AION wo 300-400 Leute im Abyss gekämpft haben, war es unmöglich mit dieser Bandbreite zuspielen.

Questen und vor sich hin duseln ist da kein Thema. Selbst in Raids gab es große Probleme. Seitdem Ausbau hier läuft alles 1a. Für Gamer die an das Limit kommen, wird das ein verdammt harte Einschnitt.

Die Spiele werden ja auch komplexer, wo größere Daten verschickt werden müssen....Das ist reine Geldmacherei, weil die genau wissen das viele Leute darauf angewiesen sind. Nicht nur Gamer auch große Firmen etc.


----------



## Triplezer0 (26. April 2013)

jedes onlinespiel wird unspielbar wenn man nebenbei noch teamspeak nutzen möchte...

Bei meinem alten DSL 756 ging mein ping auf 200-300 ms hoch wenn ich meine push-to-talk taste gedrückt habe.


----------



## SGDrDeath (26. April 2013)

> Wer sein Kontigent vollständig ausschöpft, bei dem wird die  DSL-Verbindung automatisch auf die doppelte ISDN-Geschwindigkeit  gedrosselt.


Da hat wohl einer die Gnade der Unwissenheit wie schnell ISDN ist. Oder einfach mal das Komma übersehen als er nachgegoogelt hat wie schnell ISDN ist. Das sind 19,2kbit/s und nicht 192 kbit/s im alten bzw. 56 kbit/s im neueren Übertragungsprotokoll. Jedenfalls nicht mehr als 64kbit/s was das Maximum eines (Daten)Kanals ist. Man kann zwar bis zu 10 Kanäle zusammenschließen, aber das macht mit Sicherheit kein Privatmann der von der Drosselung betroffen ist.


----------



## Turican76 (26. April 2013)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Von einem großen Shitstorm gegen die Telekom hab ich bisher noch nichts mitbekommen.


 
Weil die Masse nicht kapiert was die Telekom da vor hat und sie verstehen auch nicht wie langsam 384kb ist

Man bezahlt über 40 Euro bei dem Saftladen und wird dann nach lächerlichen 75gb regelrecht abgeschaltet,denn mit 384bit ist das heutige Internet nicht mehr nutzbar


----------



## heinz-otto (26. April 2013)

Tja dann wisst ihr mal wie es hier auf dem Land ist. Hier ist 1Mbit sowieso die Obergrenze des technisch Machbaren. Ein Spiel über Steam installieren muss man manchmal eine Woche vorher planen. Videos muss man am besten irgendwie herunterladen, um sie offline anschauen zu können. Bei den Mediatheken geht das nur mit Kommandozeilentools.


----------



## Turican76 (26. April 2013)

Für lächerliches DSL 1000 dürfte man höchstens 5 Euro bezahlen. Aber weil die Firma Abzocker sind bezahlen Leute wie Du das gleiche wie 100mbit Leute


----------



## Chronik (26. April 2013)

Ich behaupte jetzt mal einfach das wird der untergang für alle Allways-On Games werden (egal ob Browser Game oder nicht). Oh da wird EA und Co. ganz schon dran zu knappern haben und evtl. noch ein paar tausend Mitarbeiter raushaun.
Egal wie D3 lief (sry von den vorgestellten Games war es nur D3, was ich habe), das wird der Untergang.


----------



## m0a9r1c1el (26. April 2013)

ihr glaubt doch wohl nicht im ernst das sowas wirklich realisiert wird xD wenn das die telekom wirklich macht existiert sie und ihr dummes konzept nur noch ein zwei tage


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2013)

Und ein paar Jahre später heißt es dann, dass die Netze nicht weiter ausgebaut werden, weil die Leute ja nicht mehr verbrauchen und damit zufrieden seien. 
So wie ich die Geier kenne, käme das bestimmt.


----------



## Comp4ny (26. April 2013)

Danke für den Bericht, aber auch hier wieder teilweise Fehlerhaft.
Einen ausführlichen Test lässt sich nämlich nicht anhand kurzer Spieleindrücke beschreiben.

Wichtig ist hier nämlich was man auch bei Diablo gesehen hat, der Ping in Spielen.
Dazu kommt noch dass angesprochene Patchen, was bei heutigen Verhältnissen etliche Stunden Patchen bedeuten kann, wenn der Patch mal eben 2 GB + beträgt.

Im falle WoW und Sturmwind konnte man es sehen. Nun stellt euch einfach mal eine Instanz oder Bosskämpfe vor. DAS sind Testbereiche die man sich anschauen müsste. Spätestens hier käme die Unspielbarkeit.


----------



## smooth1980 (26. April 2013)

Dann gehen die Leute eben wieder an der frischen Luft spielen und kommen mal wieder raus aus ihren Kellern. Wo ist denn da jetzt das Problem ?


----------



## cydrake (26. April 2013)

Doppelte ISDN Geschwindigkeit is doch 128kbit? Zumindest war es das wenn zur Zeit als ich ne DialUp Flat von der T-Com und eine Fritzcard ISDN hatte.

Damals hat die Tcom dialupflats in Volumenpakete geändert und bestehende Verträge gekündigt, wenn man keinen Wechsel zum Volumenpaket akzeptiert hat. 
Das war zur Zeit als DSL 768 aufkahm. Andere Anbieter zogen Reihenweise nach, zB war ich nach dem Flataus beim grßen T bei NGI - ein paar Monate später gabs keine erschwingliche Dialupflat mehr auf dem Markt.


----------



## battschack (26. April 2013)

Echt lächerlich was telekom da abzieht... Sowas sollte gesetzlich erst garnicht erlaubt sein wie ich finde. Fals sie es durchziehen hoffe ich das sie schneller pleite sind wie die schaun können.

Bei mir im haus würde das z.B nieeee reichen die 75-100gb... Alleine mein schwester+bruder brauchen schon 100gb...



Und oben meinte mal einer das man mit dsl 786 nicht richtig zocken kann wenn man push to talk taste drückt. Das kann irgendwie nur an dein leitung liegen ich hatte 5jahre lang dsl 786 und hatte cs+ts usw nie probleme gehabt auch mit wow nicht.

Und alle die im Land wohnen, geht zum gemeinde und tut was das die mal ihr hintern hoch bekommen wegen dsl ausbau. Wir haben die z.B sehr oft gestresst bis wir endlich dann vdsl hatten (und unser bürgermeister ist nen richtiges wichser) einfach mit den leuten im gemeinde reden. Gemeinde hatte zwar 100000€ selbst beteiligung aber naja besser wie garnix.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (26. April 2013)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Dann gehen die Leute eben wieder an der frischen Luft spielen und kommen mal wieder raus aus ihren Kellern. Wo ist denn da jetzt das Problem ?


 
Stimmt gibt ja Smartphones usw.


----------



## Worrel (26. April 2013)

Gute Artikelidee. Dennoch:
Ich fand die Beispielszenen teilweise sehr ungünstig gewählt. 

- Was ist denn mit PvP oder einem Raid zu 10/25 Mann inklusive Teamspeak in WoW?

- oder Starcraft 2 mit einer 150 Einheiten starken Zerg Armee?

- online Autorennen mit _was-weiß-ich-wie-viele-da-mitfahren-können_ Mitspielern?

- oder Gruppenspiel in Guildwars und nicht einzelne Gegner am Rande von nirgendwo bekämpfen?

Daß *da *kein großartiger Schaden in der Performance zu begutachten ist, wo eh kaum was zu tun ist, ist doch von vorneherein klar - interessant sind doch eben *gerade *die Extremwerte, bzw: wo genau die Grenze zur Unspielbarkeit liegt.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (26. April 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gute Artikelidee. Dennoch:
> Ich fand die Beispielszenen teilweise sehr ungünstig gewählt.
> 
> - Was ist denn mit PvP oder einem Raid zu 10/25 Mann inklusive Teamspeak in WoW?
> ...


 
Alle diese Beispiele stellen überhaupt kein Problem bei 384 kb/s dar. Wirklich, bei allen MMOs die ich gespielt habe geht unter Last als erstes der entsprechende Server in die Knie, bevor die eigene Bandbreite limitiert. Einzige Ausnahme bisher: Guild Wars 2 da wars bei mir der eigene Hauptprozessor (im WvW). Auf einem Vierkerner an der gleichen Leitung liefs wunderbar. Auch Teamspeak nebenher ist kein Ding, bei Skype gibts aber manchmal Probleme, bei größeren Konferenzen.
Was auch problematisch ist, wenn 2 PCs an der gleichen Leitung VoIP-Dienste nutzen. Dass 2 gleichzeitig über eine Leitung spielen (ohne TS) ist aber wiederum problemlos möglich. Der Traffic von Online-Spielen ist wirklich das kleinste Stück vom Kuchen.

Hier sprechen übrigens ~10 Jahre tägliche Erfahrung mit dieser Bandbreite.


----------



## weisauchnicht (26. April 2013)

Und weiter sollte man mal nicht nur an heute denken,sondern was werden spiele in 10 jahren brauchen!
Etwas mehr weitsicht bitte!


----------



## Tchort666 (26. April 2013)

Anscheinend können hier einige nicht zwischen Bit und Byte unterscheiden. Vorrausgesetzt das ich den Artikel richtig verstanden habe, wird die Leitung auf 384 Kilobit begrenzt, was 48 Kilobyte entspricht. Zeigt mir nur 1 MMO welches sich damit begnügt und lagfrei spielbar ist, von TS3 ganz zu schweigen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. April 2013)

Hier gibt es eine Petition: http://www.change.org/drosseldsl


----------



## HMCpretender (26. April 2013)

Tchort666 schrieb:


> Anscheinend können hier einige nicht zwischen Bit und Byte unterscheiden. Vorrausgesetzt das ich den Artikel richtig verstanden habe, wird die Leitung auf 384 Kilobit begrenzt, was 48 Kilobyte entspricht.


Das ist richtig.



Tchort666 schrieb:


> Zeigt mir nur 1 MMO welches sich damit begnügt und lagfrei spielbar ist, von TS3 ganz zu schweigen!


 Zeig mir eines, das es nicht ist. Diese Bandbreite wird von MMOs nicht mal annähernd ausgeschöpft. Miss doch einfach mal den Traffic der während einer Session von X Minuten entsteht, wenn alle anderen Aktivitäten ausgeschaltet sind. Wenn da in der halben Stunde 10 MB zusammenkommen ist das viel.


----------



## mjoelmir12 (26. April 2013)

Dass die gezeigten Online-Spiele auch bei gedrosselter Leitung noch gut laufen, hat mich jetzt nicht übermäßig überrascht. Soweit ich weiß, werden Online-Games nämlich für den Massenmarkt ausgelegt, und dort sind, zumindest im Internet-Entwicklungsland Deutschland, hohe DSL Anschlüsse noch lange kein verbreiteter Standart.

Ich kenne wirklich viele Menschen, die seit Jahren mit DSL 2000 (ca. 200 KBit/s) auskommen müssen, und die Spieleentwickler wissen das auch. Deswegen ist das Zocken selbst zumindest mit Einschränkungen eigentlich ganz stressfrei möglich.

Aber wie im Video und von Euch schon gesagt, Patches, Youtube-Videos in HD, Spiele-Laden über Steam, etc. - das alles kann man mit 384 kbit/s vollkommen vergessen.

Meine Zukunftssicht ist daher eher düster.
Was, wenn die Telekom mit diesem Modell mal wieder durchkommt und auch andere Anbieter nachziehen? Und was, wenn die großen Spieleentwickler, die ja meist für internationale Märkte entwickeln, keine Rücksicht mehr auf das Entwicklungsland Deutschland nehmen, und wir mit unserem lahmen Leitungen komplett abgehängt werden?


----------



## Schalkmund (27. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler


----------



## Heidenherz (27. April 2013)

mjoelmir12 schrieb:


> Dass die gezeigten Online-Spiele auch bei gedrosselter Leitung noch gut laufen, hat mich jetzt nicht übermäßig überrascht. Soweit ich weiß, werden Online-Games nämlich für den Massenmarkt ausgelegt, und dort sind, zumindest im Internet-Entwicklungsland Deutschland, hohe DSL Anschlüsse noch lange kein verbreiteter Standart.
> 
> Ich kenne wirklich viele Menschen, die seit Jahren mit DSL 2000 (ca. 200 KBit/s) auskommen müssen, und die Spieleentwickler wissen das auch. Deswegen ist das Zocken selbst zumindest mit Einschränkungen eigentlich ganz stressfrei möglich.
> 
> ...


 
DSL 2000 = 2 mbit/s = 2000 kbit/s... nicht zuwechseln mit kb/s.  Das eine meint die Downloadgeschwindigkeit, also 200 Kilobyte pro Sekunde und das andere meint die DSL-Geschwindigkeit, also Kilobit pro Sekunde.. 8bit= 1byte, da bist also bei DSL 2000 bei einem Download von ~250kb/s.

Die Telekom will allerdings auf 384kbit/s reduzieren, das kommt also zu einer Downloadgeschwindigkeit von ~48kb/s.

Was im Übrigen den Ping versauen wird und zu Lags führen wird. ^^


----------



## heinz-otto (27. April 2013)

Turican76 schrieb:


> Für lächerliches DSL 1000 dürfte man höchstens 5 Euro bezahlen. Aber weil die Firma Abzocker sind bezahlen Leute wie Du das gleiche wie 100mbit Leute


Stimmt. Von der Warte aus habe ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet. Für die 1Mbit (Downloadlimit also 120 kbyte/s) bezahle ich einen Analoganschluss bei der Telekom mit 16 € pro Monat und zusätzlich den DSL-Tarif bei 1&1 mit nochmal 25 € pro Monat (Telefon und Internet Flat). Und nein, den Analoganschluss bei der Telekom können wir nicht kündigen wie das in manchen Städten inzwischen möglich ist. Ohne den geht gar nix. Was bekommt ihr inzwischen für 40 €? Ich will es lieber nicht wissen...


----------



## Bonkic (27. April 2013)

solange es alternativen gibt, verstehe ich das gejammer um ehrlich zu sein nicht ganz.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (27. April 2013)

Svatlas schrieb:


> [...]Nicht nur Gamer auch große Firmen etc.


 Große Firmen nutzen im Gegensatz zu den Privathaushalten andere Verträge. Zum Beispiel hab ich auf der Arbeit 50 MB/sek (NICHT bit) und zwar synchron. Und damit liege ich noch bei denen mit langsamen Internet. Im RZ haben die über 1GB/sek.
Übrigens wird bit immer klein geschrieben (Beispiel "kb") und Byte immer gross ("kB").
Und VoIP braucht recht viel Bandbreite, da sehr viele verhältnismäßig grosse Pakete stetig versendet werden. Wenn man nichts "eingibt" werden halt inhaltsleere Pakete verschickt die trotzdem nicht weniger Bandbreite brauchen.
Was ganz "witzig" ist ist dass VoIP selten verschlüsselt ist und ein einfacher Sniffer (Wireshark zum Beispiel) zum Abhören von Gesprächen reicht. So kann man theoretischerweise sehr viele Gespräche abhören. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## lolxd999 (27. April 2013)

Ganz egal ob die 384kbit für MMORPGS bei EINEM Spieler reichen, wenn 2 Leute ( an Familien mit mehr als 2 Leuten darf man eig gar nicht denken) das Internet gleichzeitig nutzen WOLLEN (was abends schon mal vorkommen kann), dann kann man sein Inet in die Tonne treten, denn wenn die Bandbreite auch noch aufgeteilt werden muss, dann viel Spaß.

Die Regelung der Drosselkom ist absolut familienfeindlich ...


----------



## LordCrash (28. April 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Als jemand der bis vor kurzem selbst mit 384 kb/s surfen musste gebe ich hier mal Entwarnung: Starcraft 2, World of Warcraft, Guild Wars 2 und alle anderen Online-Spiele, die ich bislang gespielt habe sind absolut problemlos und ohne Einschränkung bei dieser Bandbreite spielbar. Einzig bei League of Legends können Hintergrundaktivitäten (das Öffnen von Webseiten oder Abrufen von E-mails) während des Spiels heftige Lags verursachen.
> 
> Das Patchen hingegen ist natürlich richtig, richtig eklig. Deshalb der Tip an alle mit Volumentarif: das Volumen nicht gleich am Monatsanfang ausschöpfen. Das Spielen selbst verursacht außerdem weniger Traffic als normales Surfen.



Mein Tipp an alle mit Volumentarif: lasst euch nicht verarschen und wechelt zu einem Anbieter ohne Volumenbeschränkung....


----------



## Fielion (6. Mai 2013)

Schlechtmacher schrieb:


> Als jemand der bis vor kurzem selbst mit 384 kb/s surfen musste gebe ich hier mal Entwarnung: Starcraft 2, World of Warcraft, Guild Wars 2 und alle anderen Online-Spiele, die ich bislang gespielt habe sind absolut problemlos und ohne Einschränkung bei dieser Bandbreite spielbar. Einzig bei League of Legends können Hintergrundaktivitäten (das Öffnen von Webseiten oder Abrufen von E-mails) während des Spiels heftige Lags verursachen.
> 
> Das Patchen hingegen ist natürlich richtig, richtig eklig. Deshalb der Tip an alle mit Volumentarif: das Volumen nicht gleich am Monatsanfang ausschöpfen. Das Spielen selbst verursacht außerdem weniger Traffic als normales Surfen.


 
... erschreckend und traurig zu sehen wie schnell sich die Schafe ins Bockshorn jagen lassen und wie leicht sie doch bittere Pillen schlucken.
Solange euch die hohen Herren wenigstens noch die Luft zum Atmen lassen, solange muckt ihr nicht auf wa?!
Und die lachen sich ins Fäustchen wie einfach sie euch doch ausbeuten können.


----------



## Vordack (6. Mai 2013)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Und weiter sollte man mal nicht nur an heute denken,sondern was werden spiele in 10 jahren brauchen!
> Etwas mehr weitsicht bitte!


 
Du glaubst doch nciht ernsthaft daß in 10 Jahren diese Drosselung immer noch bestehen wird oder?

Oder anders ausgedrückt: "In einem so schnelllebigen Zeitalter wie die Telekommunikation wäre jede Prognose von mehr als 1 Jahr sehr gewagt."


----------

